# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  الخدمات, الاثمان, والوقت المستغرق(موضوع متجدد)

## Mr KhaliD

السلام عليكم. 
وكما عهدتمونا, فخدماتنا, من ارخص الخدمات في عالم المحمول, وزبنائنا يشهدون لنا بدلك. 
وهنا اقدم لكم اثمنة منتوجاتنا.  Apple Iphone
    Iphone 3G Orange france  -     40 Credits /     4 - 24 Hours
    Iphone 3Gs Orange france  -         42 Credits /     4 - 24 Hours
    Iphone 4 Orange france  -         44 Credits / 4 - 24 Hours
    Movistar Spain Iphone 3G/3Gs/4G  -  28 Credits /     1 - 4 days
      Iphone O2 UK 3G/3Gs/4G  -     55 Credits /     1 - 4 days
    Iphone Orange UK 3G/3Gs/4G  -      66 Credits /     1 - 6 days
      Iphone SFR France 3G/3Gs/4G  -         85 Credits /     1 - 6 days
      Iphone T-mobile UK 3G/3Gs/4G  -     66 Credits /     1 - 6 days
    Iphone Vodafone UK 3G/3Gs/4G   -     55 Credits /     1 - 7 days Factory codes Alcatel new models 2009-2010  -         3 Credit /     Instant - 1 Hour
    Blackberry NEW Security Via MEP  -         2 Credit /     Instant - 5 Mins
    Blackberry NEW Security Via Operador  -         5 Credit /     1min - 30minute
    HUAWEI Phones  -         21 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours
    Sagem worldwide  -         27 Credits /     1 - 5 Days
    Sidekick  -         38 Credits /     Instant - 5 Mins
    Toshiba Worldwide fast  -         20 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours
    Toshiba Worldwide Slow   -      17 Credits /     1 - 72 Hours
    ZTE PDA Models  -         14 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours France Services Bouygues Telecom France SL3  -      25 Credits /     1 - 2 Days
    Neuf Telecom France  -         21 Credits /     12 - 24 Hours
    Neuf Telecom France SL2/SL3  -         22 Credits /     12 - 24 Hours
    Orange France SL3  Temp closed      -     30 Credits /     1 - 72 Hours
    Orange France (Non Nokia)   -      5 Credits /     3 - 5 Days
      SFR France SL3  -         34 Credits /     1 - 5 Days HTC Services HTC All models movistar spain  -         14 Credits     / 1 - 24 Hours
    HTC Database 2010      -     11 Credits /     Instant - 5 Mins
    HTC Not found   -     22 Credits /     Instant - 5 Mins LG Service LG International  -      6 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours
    LG International Fast   -      7 Credits /     1 - 6 Hours Motorola Services Motorola Super Fast   -         5 Credits /     Instant - 5 Mins
    Motorola Worldwide 24/7  -         4 Credits /     1 - 2 Hours Samsung Services
    Samsung America  -         24 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours
    Samsung Europe   -     13 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours Sony Ericsson Services Sony Ericsson Internation by Imei  -         34 Credits /     1 - 3 Days
    Sony Ericsson Internation by Imei + SN  -         25 Credits /     1 - 5 Days
    Sony Ericsson Movistar spain  -         16 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours
    Sony Ericsson Orange spain  -         18 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours
    Sony Ericsson Vodafone spain  -         17 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours Spain Services Movistar Spain Generic(No Nokia)   -     20 Credits /     1 - 5 days
    Movistar Spain Palm Pre   -      21 Credits /     1 - 5 Days
    Movistar Spain SL2/SL3 Fast   -      30 Credits /     Instant - 5 Mins
    Movistar Spain SL2/SL3 Slow   -      27 Credits /     1 - 72 Hours
    Orange Spain SL2/SL3  -         25 Credits /     1 - 24 Hours
    Vodafone Spain Generic(no nokia)  -         19 Credits /     1 - 5 Days
    Vodafone Spain Sagem   -      20 Credits /     1 - 5 Days
    Vodafone Spain Sony Ericsson/Sharp/Palm   -      21 Credits /     1 - 5 Days
    Yoigo Spain SL2  -         26 Credits /     2 - 5 Days Free unlock Services Samsung Direct unlock by cable   -        0 Credit /     Instant
    Alcatel Read code by cable or by imei  -         0 Credit /     Instant
    LG Egold Code reader by cable  -         0 Credit /     Instant
    Huawei USB Modem by Imei  -         0 Credit /     Instant
    ZTE Phones by Imei      -     0 Credit /     Instant

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## gsm4maroc

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وشكرا على المعلومات المفيدة

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan6_989

*شكرااااا*

----------

